# Ringcraft Classes Central Scotland



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good ringcraft classes around central Scotland - Falkirk/Stirling/Alloa/Dunfermline areas?

Also do you have to go to a breed specific class or are they all mixed?

Many Thanks


----------



## Pezant (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't know about Scottish classes, but ringcraft classes are all mixed up. You'll get a variety of breeds coming in each week - mostly mine tends to cycle through Labradors, Setters and Border Collies with a couple of lovely little Portugese Podengos, Pulis, Poodles, Afghan Hounds and various terriers popping in and out. My ringcraft is also followed by obedience classes, so I like to sit around with Henry and let him socialise for a while afterwards too.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

What breed do you have? Don't think that there are many one breed classes but you may be able to find a class where people have experience of a breed. 

Found this on SKC website
FALKIRK & DISTRICT RINGCRAFT CLUB
Mrs. R. Page  01324 623568, Ringcraft Tuesday 7.30pm, Polmont Church Hall, Falkirk. Junior Handlers encouraged.

GLENROTHES RINGCRAFT
Mrs. S. Ramsay  01337 828 929  Tuesday 7pm, Jubilee Centre, Stenton, Glenrothes Probably too far

Sure there will be more try contacting local vets


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Unfortunately both these classes are very late at night. Being up at 4am in the morning means im more looking for something around 8-9pm latest.

Ive got whippets and im aware there is no breed specific classes for them in Scotland. If we can go to a mixed class that would be great. Ive asked on a few of the whippet forums about classes but again they seem to be few and far between.


----------

